# How far is everyone going to prepare?



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Is it just food? Guns and Food? Gun and food and fuel. Animals? 2 way radio's? 

I have cut 2 pieces of 3/16" plate metal (the SKS won't shoot through it) 30" x 8' and welded the pieces left over together to make a 36" high piece 8' long. They are standing against the wall in the living room, and I cut out the sections to fit under the windows. That's where I expect any attempted armed intrusions would come from. 
They are painted just like the walls and no one has noticed them yet even being there. So we have something to hunker down behind it the bullet start flying. 
I also have some mirrors on the shelves beside the windows so we can hold up and get a look outside with out sticking our heads up to get shot off. I can't help my family with a bullet in my head now can I?? 
Now I have something else I am thinking about doing. Digging a tunnel. My house is about 50 feet from the line and just past that it drops off down a bank at about 60 degrees or so. The whole bank is all grew up in heavy brush and no one would ever know it was there. There is also a huge stand of locust trees that would make some walls and ceiling for it standing on the back of the 20 acres I can cut and use.
And I also have a lot of low spot on my yard close to the house that could use the dirt. 
At least that way I could get outside and flank anyone trying to come in while bullets come from the windows to hold them off a while. 

Has anyone ever dug a tunnel??? We did when we were kids. Wonder that thing didn't fall in on us. They would never have found us. 

I was just wondering how far some of us go to get prepared. 
Dennis


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not prepped that far by any stretch but I have in the last three days discovered a MAJOR weakness in my preps.....Medicines.

I figure with the weight loss I'll experience, my hypertension will go away so no need for blood pressure meds but I'll likely die from a common cold. Been totally out of it with double pneumonia and weak as a kitten the last several days. Without the benefit of modern antibiotics, I probably wouldn't have lasted another week........All the preps in the world won't do you any good if you don't have the energy to get out of bed and what good are you to the family then?


----------



## renloy (Oct 31, 2007)

Thats pretty hardcore. All you need now is a few claymores along the driveway


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Almost got the runway finished for my B-52


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

My husband said he saw a house in a neighboring town that had a tunnel to the back of the house that had a concrete looking lid with a chair on top. The tunnel entrance to the house had a small room with a stove and the entrance of it was covered by a false wall. I was thinking how cool it would be to have for our purposes. My husband is in law enforcement so...it was a get a way for the drug dealers. I guess it's the same purpose just a different reason. So, I say go for it.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I have never thought about something like building something to hide behind if bullets start to fly, but I have made a mental note of where the week areas of the house are (like accessible windows, doors, etc) in case I needed to do something to reinforce them. 
I donât really think a great deal about things like intrusions but usually focus more on being comfortable through some sort of emergency or crises (like long term power outages, etc). We do have means to protect ourselves, however, if there was a need to, but I think I am more interested in living off grid comfortably if we needed to and being as self-sufficient as I can. Lots of baby steps for me, but through the years, all these little baby steps are really starting to add up. 
I would love a bomb shelter, I have to admit and we use to have a poster here who had caves. I remember because I had a serious case of âcave envy.â 
If my memory serves me right, I think the man passed away? Angie or Alan or someone, do you remember who I am referring to?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm not trying to prep to hold off the MZBs. I like the idea of an escape tunnel, but there would be no way to get my daughter to go into one without a lot of loud fussing so it prob wouldn't help us much.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

At the moment, I'm focusing on food. Until I get out of debt, that's all I can do.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

I like the idea of the plate metal for protection. 

Living in an urban area my goal is to make my home unattractive to the Mutant Zombie hordes by putting up my hurricane plywood (3/8") on windows/doors and maybe placing some debris around the yard. Maybe a sign declaring 'quarantine' or something similar too. 

There aren't any 'hoods' close by and for my 'grid-down' scenario I don't anticipate roving bands of mutants going house to house raping and pillaging. (fingers crossed)

My home like all homes in my area are built with concrete blocks that may stop a 22 round and probably some handgun rounds but I really doubt it would stop a 7.62 round. My windows being the Achilles Heel for my house.

So for me being in the middle of urban, being invisible/unattractive and having an escape route will handle 80% of what I may have to deal with.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

A few years ago I bought a book about building unusual homes. DD looked at and was trying to decide between one made from old tires filled with sand or one made from cord wood and concrete. Never thought about it before, but both would be a fairly safe structure. Her plan includes a garden roof that is only accessible from inside the house.

I've been planting roses under my windows. I know it's not much, but the thorns will discourage thieves from trying to go thru them to get in a window. When they get large and thick enough they should make a formidable barrier, but a pair of garden shears could get thru it.

ETA: I forgot to add that I'm prepping to be as self sufficient as possible. My goal is to live like my ancestors did with no need of modern stores and items. So far I have animals for meat milk & eggs, a well with hand pump for water, garden & open pollinated seeds, a small orchard, and a large pantry. I can't do it all, but I do all I can. 

I have an emergency plan for removing the floor in one room of the house and turn that room into an indoor barn if that's ever necessary to protect my breeding stock. The chickens would be in pens where I could gather eggs, the goat would be milked as milk is needed, ducks would be caged and eggs hatched. The breeding stock would only be used for meat in a life or death situation. The whole purpose of hiding them would be to restock the farm in the future.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Food, shelter, and clothing. One day at a time. Seems like a good idea to have about 365 such units available, but if I can't get to day 20 then day 300 will not be a concern. The first few days will be the most difficult. :happy:


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

I have fantisized about having escape tunnels, but living in a moblehome.....that is not very doable.....for now.
Our home plans when we get our land, include a inground house, with only one side exposed.
As far as food.....
I have realized that storing food is perfect for short term scenerio's
But in the long term, we must have a more sustainable source.
That is why I am adding what small livestock, and gardening I can on this little "postage stamp" of a lot we have now.
While planning and saving for our "real" homestead.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Food, some fuel, some defense - our place has some hedges that "hide" it from the road a bit, plus we have a good bit of medieval miscellaney about the house, including bows (makes a lot less noise than a gun). We're hoping to add a small shotgun sometime this year, and are hoping against hope that this is the time DH's disability claim goes through this time, so we can buy a farm & really start on defenses. I think I've got him talked into a tractor, once he realized how much he could get done with a backhoe on the back end & box loader on the front. Wherever we end up, we're looking at immediately putting in a large cistern or three as well as some defensive ditches and a heavy-duty gate or two. Will probably make some modifications to whatever house we end up in (I've seen one advertised recently that has a "hidden" pantry, 5x11 or so - sounds like a decent prospect for a priest's hole to me). We'll probably get into a decent diesel storage tank at the point that we move, so that'll be storage for fuel for the moment. Food we've got in spades - we could easily make it 4-6 months without having to be on too harsh of rations. We're waiting on a call back from the city to find out how many rabbits we can keep on the property - we're hoping to add some meat rabbits to our hutch in addition to our fiber bunnies.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

crafty2002 said:


> The whole bank is all grew up in heavy brush and no one would ever know it was there. There is also a huge stand of locust trees that would make some walls and ceiling for it standing on the back of the 20 acres I can cut and use.


No heat signatures?

You are planning J. Sixpack and not Army troops,correct?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We have a few weapons, but mainly are concentrating on gardening, getting small livestorck and stocking up on what we can't raise ourselves. I'm reading everything I can get my hands on about medical care and have most of the basics in our medical kit. I figure if it gets too bad and people are coming at me with weapons, if my dh and I can't defend ourselves with our own military training and what we have on hand, then it's time to go anyways. I also think it's best to try to find out who your neighbors are and if any of them are preppers and what skills they may have. The more like-minded people you surround yourself with, the more you will be able to survive whatever happens.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

mightybooboo said:


> No heat signatures?
> 
> You are planning J. Sixpack and not Army troops,correct?


Correct!!!


----------



## tnborn (Mar 18, 2005)

stock up on ammo prices are raising and shortages may start to occur.

I'm thinking about a root cellar. Tunnel would be cool, but we have lots of caves in tn. so, I'm thinking cave areas.

Need to build a chicken coop casue the hawks have eaten most of my chickens. Thinking about some calves. But, I'm concentrating on garden, orchards and other things. security cameras are a must.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

tnborn said:


> stock up on ammo prices are raising and shortages may start to occur.


Darned good investment in pure investment terms even.If they dont seize it,which I fear is coming.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a newbie here, and at the risk of sounding really stupid, what is it you folks are prepping for?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I saw in a book on protecting yourself in the city to take plywood and pre-paint it with graffiti to cover windows. Then use black spray paint around windows and doors to make your home look like its been burned out. You could even paint jagged lines across window glass to make it look broken and put broken glass on the ground under said windows. 

Were stocking more groceries and personal and household supplies. Thinking again about a generator. Planning our garden and buying seeds for two years. Going to stock up on canning lids & see if I can find a new supply of used canning jars. 

I'm also working again on my storage food menus and recipes. Sometimes you can look at shelves full of food and draw a blank on what to cook. I'm hoping my personal recipe book will help me get beyond brain freeze.


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

I am nearing the completion of my short term 12 month goals for food and ammo and now am working on sustainability and survival without services...Next up some sort of solar system to go off grid if the grid goes away...not a whole house deal but a system capable of running say the kitchen where I can keep my food...I dont need lights as we got tons of laterns and candles and oils etc...but i need that refer and freezer to keep my food...If it gets bad before hand the plan is to start canning meeat and stuff out the fridge day and night till its done....or has spoiled....I see a potential in our setup for some heavy fortification and just based on remoteness and a unique setup I think from a platform perched atop my two story house I should with my rifles beable to defend fairly good in a 360 deg perimeter however I think I have to get some sort of surveillance stuff up and running soon....so far so good I sure could use another 6 mos to a year but I aint so sure we got it.... it is waht it is...we can survive now...just trying to survive in comfort and style...Good luck to all....we will need it...


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

bigfoot2you said:


> I'm a newbie here, and at the risk of sounding really stupid, what is it you folks are prepping for?


At the moment, it looks like the most immediate, and most likely, threat is economic collapse, another Great Depression or worse. TPTB are trying to prop things up -- I hope they succeed for a while longer, because I'm not ready. We have some stored food, a garden and goats and chickens, and some of the tools and equipment we would need to live without power. But I still have a long list of things to get or to do -- if they can hold it off for another year I should be as well set as we'll ever be able to manage. Even another six months would help a lot. 

Dennis, your idea of the plate steel protection is excellent. We all hope that it never comes to that, but just like all other preps, better safe than sorry. And better by far to be prepped way too early, than even a few minutes too late.

Kathleen


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

Bigfoot - you may get slammed or you may be ignored for posing such a question.

If it's any consolation, when it comes to digging escape tunnels and lining the walls with plate metal, I wonder the same thing.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Well, I'm prepping mostly for economic hard times and an inflationary spiral. Of course, if lots of people are hungry, out of work, homeless, etc, etc, things could get downright nasty.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

bigfoot2you said:


> I'm a newbie here, and at the risk of sounding really stupid, what is it you folks are prepping for?


Different people prep for different reasons. I can only answer for myself.

I was raised in a family where we raised our own meat, orchard, garden. We stored food for the year and bought very little from the stores. I'm trying to get back to that lifestyle for several reasons: 

*Loss of utilities:* I live in an area where we loose power very often. It might be out for a few minutes or for a couple of weeks. For that reason I need to have lights, water, a way to cook, a way to prevent food spoilage, etc.

*ecomonic reasons:* I believe we are headed for a depression that will be as bad as the 1930's. My dad lived thru that time and he says he's seeing a repete of the situation. People continue to spend money they don't have, loss of manufacturing, stock market falling, gold value rising. He's always been right and I believe he's right this time.

*Other reasons* We are subject to terrorist attacks at any given time. It's been said over and over again that "we have to be right EVERY time, they only have to be right once". They have plans to attack our schools, our infrastructure, our shopping centers. They could have dozens of suitcase bombs in the country now since our borders are wide open. 

Fuel prices could slow or even stop delivery of food, gas, and other supplies. Better to have enough on hand than to end up at a shelter or in a soup line.

Inflation (I know I cover this above) I save money by buying in bulk when possible and by raising animals to provide meat, milk, eggs, for my table.

I worry about food recalls. I don't want to feed my family spinach, beef, or any other food that might poison them. I feel much safer when I raise our food, and it saves a ton of money. 

There are as many reasons as there are people. These are some of my reasons for prepping.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

The way I see it, is most women are already scared to go out at night. That's before the bottom drops out. 
Laugh at me if you want to because of the plate metal or even the thought of digging a tunnel. Just don't be one of the jerks that walk up and down my street and think, hey I'm hungry and there's an easy target. 
You damned well might get a surprise. 
Believe it or leave it alone, But it's coming folks. 

We aren't talking about the 1930's here. Back then "MOST PEOPLE HAD MORAL"!!
They would ask for a hand out. Today they take it where ever they can get it. They came to grandma's door in the 30's and she feed them from the small homestead she had and they were happy and went on their way. 
The punks out there today won't be happy until you're dead and they have everything you HAD!!! 



Laugh all you care to.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I agree with you crafty. Today we have generations of people who are accustomed to having everything given to them. They don't know how to work. They don't have a food supply to hold them over until a garden produces, if they even know how to grow one. They have their hand out waiting for someone to fill it for them. They are not mentally prepared to survive any way other than take from those who are prepared.
I hope it never gets that bad, but I fear that it will.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Crafty,you prepare as you see fit.

Too much action beats not enough action any day.I'd rather be over prepped than under prepped.

The more I read of the poor crop numbers the more I feel we arent as well off as I though a few months back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

bigfoot2you said:


> I'm a newbie here, and at the risk of sounding really stupid, what is it you folks are prepping for?


 We folks are not a homogenous mass all doing the same thing.

The thing to remember about prep forums such as this one is that every time someone makes a post about what they are doing they are telling themselves a story inside of their heads. Every person's story is a bit different and seldom do you really get to hear what they are telling themselves for yourself. Each person is reacting to circumstances according to the stories they are telling themselves.

Just this moment we have some folks who are going off the deep end - so far as the story I am telling myself sees matters - but by the story they are telling themselves what they are doing is perfectly rational.

The only way to know _for sure_ as to whether what they are doing is prudent is to wait until we all get to the other side. Only then will we know if this person went bonkers and way over prepared or if that person didn't prep enough and suffered for it.

Every one of us - this includes you - have to come to our own independent conclusion about how far to prepare and against what. Very annoying at times, but that is part of the joy and the hurt of having the liberty to make such choices for ourselves rather than having to simply accept what is handed down from on high.

To my way of seeing things we are in a recession right now. Possibly we may be on the verge of a for-real depression such as has not been seen in my lifetime (I'm 45). It it not inconceivable that we may even see circumstances as bad as was seen during the nineteen thirties though I am not yet convinced things are going to get any where near so bad as that. Still, I could be wrong.

How far am I going to go in prepping? Not much further than I am right now. This is because I already have more than year's worth of food and the ability to grow a substantial portion of what we need after that if I simply must. Everything else remains on track according to the plan the wife and I put into place some years ago.

I am waffling about our summer roadtrip to Yellowstone. I really want to go as this may be the only chance we ever get, but just at the moment it is beginning to look like it would not be the prudent thing to do. I'm going to give myself one more month before making a final yes or no decision. If we don't go we'll have to pay back some money already spent.

We're not all prepping for the same thing here nor to the same extent. Some folks appear to be going off the deep end while others seem to be lost in Pollyanna Land. Only time will tell which was the more prudent.

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We've always had firearms, and I've kept a stocked pantry for years. In the last year I've upped the numbers of things in the pantry, and tried to think of what we'd need if there was a disruption in services. It bothers me most that this house is all electric. We wouldn't have to worry that much about heat, since it's not that cold in the winter, but cooking, light, our well, etc. all depend on electric right now. I'm budgeting right now for a hand pump and some kind of solar setup.

We're working on making this a farm again, since the prior owners only had horses. I've got chickens and I'm getting ready to get rabbits for meat. I'd love to have a few goats for milk and meat, but it all happens slowly when you have to budget the money.

We're also planning a bigger garden than we've had in the past. But that's more of a "living simply, eating fresh" kind of mentality than actual prepping.

I agree with Crafty - people these days would just as soon kill you as look at you. Remember how the looters went wild in New Orleans? They weren't hungry and stealing food, they were stealing flat screen TVs and computers from stores they broke into! And it was months before they had anyplace to plug them in. I like to think we can defend ourselves from random looters but I guess we won't know until we have to do it.

There's only so much anyone can do to keep their family fed and safe. I work on it a little each day - simplifying our lives and stocking up on things we would need. But it would drive me crazy to think about it much more than I already do.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We're prepping because of the way the economy is. Being a Christian I have always believed God taught us to watch the signs and be preprared. Throughout history events have happened that were hard for those who did not prepare. I believe that Christians will go through part of the tribulation period and want to make sure I have done what I can to help my family and those I am able to help, to survive.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

We have had a plan for a few years. (Thanks Alan  ) 

We have a years food storage. I grind our wheat and bake from scratch. We have savings and have all the bills paid. (exception is mortgage) 
We have/had a plan for cutting back if. And the stages of cutting back when. We are now in those stages. The plan is working and yes, it's painful but, we thought it out ahead of time. Thinking about what if's, and if when's. 
No, we can't be perfectly ready. We are braced for what we think the worst might be. 
Our only hole in our thought processes was the extended family. 
Thank goodness I've bought 2 x's as much food storage as needed. JIC.
And the JIC has matterialized in young families and 'suprise' layoffs. 

My only worry right now if the purchase of a whole beef and hog. Need to get those freezers empty enough to hold both asap. Buy them and then I'll feel better about the meat situation. We as a large extended family can make the whole beef and pig with the addition of the garden and canning, go 2 years if we needs be.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

We live right around the corner from two stores that the drug dealers hang out at. That side of the house is the city. The other side is the county.
There is a 20 acre field behind my 2+ acres I am lucky enough to be able to use for the chickens and garden and thank God, the city is leaving me alone about the chickens, but I do keep a lid on them. 
The plate metal is for the druggies around the corner. We have had several murders the last few years and this isn't a huge city. About 50,000 people the last I heard and it's probably still about the same. 
The druggies break in, steal, kill and leave and then get caught and go to prison. I don't like the idea of any of the above. I sleep with a 9mm auto as does my 17 Y.O.DD, beside the bed. My wife has one of the SKS's (with 10 rounds in a 30 round clip. I do that because I don't want the spring to get week and not feed the ammo right.) standing in the corner on her side of the bed. 
I have another 9 mm in a box beside the front door. Every now and then I will wear a .357 magnum western style 6 shooter or the .22 in a holster when I am outside, just to let the punks know to stay away. You can wear your attitude on your shoulder if you do it correct.
The druggies are the first thing I would worry about. Dealers mainly. But the users are even dumber that the dealers. 

OK, enough about the plate metal and the guns.

I don't have the money to buy supplies that would last as long as I think this is going to take to get over. It sure as hell isn't going to be a 30 day or 90 day thing. I may have enough food to make it 2 or 3 months right now.

My main deal for now is the garden and canning. Chickens for eggs and meat. and if God Will give us 30 more days before it falls apart, I want two milk goats and a buck, and then some rabbits. 
If we have 60 days I will buy a small diesel engine for the mower turned tractor so I can plant more of the 20 acres in what ever I think I need to plants. 

Thanks to many many people here at HT, I pray I got started in time. Looking at the stock markets and things, I just don't know. 
I either have or have already ordered all the seeds I will need to make it until next spring. I hope. 

I have all the parts I think, to build a small windmill for a little juice anyway but I need to get an inverter.

I am also thinking about buying about 20 turkey's and letting them up a bit and turning them loose. They would probably stay in the woods behind the house and forage on there own and become a wild flock to be hunted when needed. Turkey's are super smart and hardly ever do you see one. People say they are so stupid they look up at the rain and drown. Bull. I chased a turkey better than a mile with him talking to me and never got a shot at him. That was years ago but he out did me and I was a pretty good hunter, LOL. 

Anyway, that's where I stand. I am ready for Fredy, got food until something can grow this year, I can, can what is grown if I have to build a wood fired pit to do so, got 69 chickens so far, counting 22 hens that are laying now, and 45 meat chickens that are growing like crazy, I have about half of the garden space plowed and some of it tilled, and I have I guess 500 or 600 plants already started. 
What I don't have??? Don't ask!!! That would be a long story. 
Dennis


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

Crafty I'm not trying to be a smart mouth, but was wondering if you had a plan to keep the druggies out of your garden? I think I remember reading some were about thieves in hard times raiding peoples gardens. I am sorry you live near druggies, I lived in a neiborhood like that years ago and hated it.
If you are thinking about buying turkeys to turn loose they sell wild turkeys at Ideal and McMurray, DO NOT get them vaccinated. 

Also some one else posted on here about getting solar to keep the fridge & freezer running. I have really been thinking about that too. But the only place on my property (that gets good sun) to put solar panels would be out by the road. I would hate to spend $5k-$10k just to have vandels come along and smash them. :help:

As far as my prepping, I have a long way to go still. :stars: I will be stocking up quite a bit with my tax return, which I think will make me feel better. I have chickens and a 24X16 fenced in garden area to keep chickens and deer out. This spring I will be getting turkeys & meat birds. My freezer is full of meat - antalope, deer, moose & elk. This summer I will be fencing in the front half acre so I can get a milk goat. I am debt free except for the mortgage. I just keep plugging away at it a little at a time.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I need to pick a caliber for the deer rifle already, buy the rifle, and the reloading equipment for that caliber.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I've always been one to stock up on things because my grandparents did, and they were the ones who raised me- My grandfather was 12 years old when the depression started and he still remembered it very well until he passed away back in 2000. They taught me and raised me the way they were raised in many ways, and I am so glad that they did. I only hope I'm as good a teacher as they were for my own children. I prep because I believe in always being prepared for an emergency, rough financial times, ect... I prep because my children depend on me to provide for them as they are still too little. We still need a good deer rifle, we have a .22 and a 12 gauge. As for protecting our food we have a 6 foot tall chain link fence entirely surrounding the acre around the house and the back acre is fenced on all but one side which we plan to fence as well. We already keep the front gate locked so unless someone climbs the fence they can't even get to the house to knock on the door  (Thats one of the reasons I chose this house) Most of the people around here are older folks that wouldn't take anything that isn't theirs but we've had quite a few people move to our town since the hurricane hit from New Orleans, and some of those aren't very nice. We are going to continue to stock up until we have what we need food wise and we have been buying a little extra seed here and there as well. I'm not worried about electricity too much but water is a big concern, we're in the process of finding some rain barrels and we're going to jerry rig us some gutters to utilize the rainwater for our gardens. Almost all of our landscaping is edibles and we are adding to it to increase what we have. If the SHTF scenario never happens there still will be nothing wasted in a household as large as ours is. And if it does happen we will be prepared for the worst. The house is all electric but it is an older cabin style house and it has a large fireplace for heat, our back acre is wooded with oaks for firewood. If we need extra heat we also have a woodburning stove we bought for our small cabin in the Ozarks we were planning to build this summer. That will probably have to wait now, but no rush, we're still paying off the land anyways  The house here is paid off now so all we still owe is for our land. We still have a long ways to go though.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Bigfoot - you may get slammed or you may be ignored for posing such a question.

CHARLES BURNS Let me make myself clear here that I was NOT posing such a question to be disrespectful or a smart ###........I had a legit question..........I read all the blogs here and just wanted to know what everyone was prepping for! 

Thank you everyone that replied.......

Bigfoot2you


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

bigfoot2you said:


> Bigfoot - you may get slammed or you may be ignored for posing such a question.
> 
> CHARLES BURNS Let me make myself clear here that I was NOT posing such a question to be disrespectful or a smart ###........I had a legit question..........I read all the blogs here and just wanted to know what everyone was prepping for!
> 
> ...


Bigfoot, I started to answer your question but after reading what Alan and Spinner had said I figured you got the picture. 
The only dumb question is the one you don't ask and "MOST" everyone on HT is willing to give you as clear an answer as they can.
I think Charlse was referring to my my OP which means opening post. It seems like he thinks I went over board when I put the plate metal up.
When you know that at least two of the druggies have fully automatic UZI's and the way they act, you have two full sheets of plate metal laying in the yard, you would probably want to kill your own self if your wife or daughter got killed because idiot with an UZI opened up with a 30 or 40 round clip and the metal was still laying in the yard. I know I would. They are the only reason I have to live as it is. 
I have been shot at while behind concrete walls and thank God they were there because this vinyl siding I have sure as hell wouldn't have stopped the bullets. You'll hunker down behind whatever you can find to and if it a little wood and vinyl, well you get the idea. 

Morning Owl, I haven't installed them yet and have actually forgot how many I have but I bought I think just two, (or maybe I got another one) of the motion sensor lights for the garden area. I got them for deer but they will work just well for people also.
You know the sockets you can screw in to a light fixture that has two recepticals for plugs on them and then you screw the light into the end of it? I have a few of those and plenty of wire from jobs I contracted in the past so I am going to mount them out there around the garden and run wires to the house and hook them to lights. One in the living room and one in the bed room. If something down there trips the motion sensor the light in the house will come on and the SKS rifle will go out. More than likely it will only take one burst of a few rounds in the air if it is a human and they will be gone, never to be seen again. And if it's a deer, it will fit n the freezer, if I ever get another one that is. Maybe I can. I lucked up today and got some side money for a change but I won't get into that. 

And hfwarner3, if I were you I would be looking for an SKS rifle. It fires a 7.62mm x 39mm round. You can still get them at a fair price especially through Shot Gun News. I don't care what anyone says. You can not beat this rifle for the money. You can get 20 and 30 rd. magazines for it and don't let a dealer tell you you can make it to where you can drop one mag and replace it. You must physically hold the bolt back to do so, but it isn't that hard to do with just a little practice. 
Ladybug, get you some 3" #00 buckshot and some slugs for the shot gun and that will help a lot. I don't want to be anywhere close to where #00 buckshot are fired. One pellet from them will do damage. 

Thanks to the ones that agree with me and the one that doesn't, May God be with you if some one opens up on your house while you and your loved ones are inside. 

Dennis


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I know for sure criminals dont like those motion sensor lights.Like most criminals they like to hide under cover of darkness to commit their crimes.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I prep because I live in a very seismically active area, where three seperate tectonic plates meet North West of here about 80+ miles offshore under the Pacific Ocean. So that means minor Earthquakes on a regular basis, and I am ready for the "Big One" to strike at any time. Luckily I moved from 20 feet above mean sea level on the coastal mud flats, up to 1800 feet in elevation here in the hills above the Bay/ Ocean. A Tsunami would have to be one heck of a wave to get me up here... 

Hey you folks that get Tornadoes and Hurricanes at least have some sort of warning or seasons. In an Earthquake, you just start Rockin' and a Rollin' with no notice given what so ever!!!!! No sirens, weather alerts, or any of that good stuff!!!!

I did not see anyone mention for 'health reasons', such as a "Pandemic" natural or manmade. I recently asked my physician about my having been innoculated for smallpox along with umpteen other vaccinations, while in the U.S. Marine Corps in the late 1970's. I should have an immunity against the normal strain. Hopefully a genetically engineered strain of smallpox does not become introduced into the general population!!! I watched a taped program on Smallpox a couple of weeks ago, that is why I chose that scenario.

I am a Beirut Era veteran of the U.S. Marine Corps infantry as a rifleman and machinegunner, so weapons, camoflague, and tactics are covered. Us Marines are gun happy, don't you know!!! I myself like the .30-06 Springfield round, and have several weapons in the caliber. Of course, I also have Soviet-Bloc weapons in many calibers. One of my CCW pistols is a Soviet-Bloc military surplus weapon a Czech CZ-52 in 7.62X25mm Tokarev - a Soviet submachinegun round (better to know what your enemy can do to you!).. So are other of my CCW weapons like a Colt model 1911 Gov't in .45 a.c.p... 

I just love a weapon that has a bayonet!!! Hey, I was trained on the proper use of edged weapons..



















Ham radio communications and alternative energy check! Food, and the means to cook/ bake said rations - ah, yes can make my own bread or what is needed. I guess just making my land payments which are at a fixed rate on a contract, so OK there if we have hyper-inflation as seen in pre Nazi Germany in the 1920's. No A.R.M.'s or balloon payments here. 

My nearest neighbors are another Marine Corps Veteran and a Army infantry soldier who both served during Viet Nam. I would not feel to sorry for any tresspassers that have to go past their places to get to me from the main road. It is very heavily forested here on an incline, so I have to guard the approaches from down hill towards the creek. It is a very steep slope which is very difficult to climb, I know it was a mutha for my younger friends, while using a rope for assistance!!! We plan for being stuck up here on the hilltop, so we all help each other often. 

Alan - here I thought that I was younger than you are, but I discovered that I am 2 years older.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

radiofish said:


> Alan - here I thought that I was younger than you are, but I discovered that I am 2 years older.


 I seem to give that impression to a lot of people. I must come across as an old goat in text I suppose. {laughing}

.....Alan.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

A.T. Hagan said:


> I seem to give that impression to a lot of people. I must come across as an old goat in text I suppose. {laughing}
> 
> .....Alan.


Alan, I think it's your knowledge that makes people think you're older than your years. In your case wisdom came at an early age.


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

I saw on a nuclear prep site that you can dig a big narrow trench with a backhoe, then cover the top with railroad ties, logs, or similar and then cover with dirt from the trench. So something like that may be easier and safer than an actual tunnel, you could disguise it to keep it hidden, works as a nuke shelter as well.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

No disrespect, sincerely, to anyone, but tunnels and plate metal are beyond me.

I'd move, anywhere, before I'd live somewhere that necessitated an escape tunnel and bullet proof walls.

As a prep. for future disaster scenarios they come about 17 millionth on the list of things I need to think about and do.

I suppose it's no different than the mega wealthy putting _safe rooms_ in their houses. Equally, I'd change my lifestyle before I'd even contemplate a _safe room._ I prep. for peace of mind and quality of life, there's no peace of mind under the constant fear of threat and I see no freedom in a tunnel or a metal box.

This is my opinion on tunnels and plate metal walls in relation to me - not my opinion on the people who are comfortable with them.

Anyway, I'd be nuts to attempt a tunnel in South Louisiana.


----------



## charles burns (Mar 21, 2006)

(Also - for what it's worth, I find Crafty2002's posts are always original and have an appealing abstract quality that will jolt a thought from a sleeping head.)


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

charles burns said:


> (Also - for what it's worth, I find Crafty2002's posts are always original and have an appealing abstract quality that will jolt a thought from a sleeping head.)


How do you get words to run around and get scrambled up, yet still get them to straighten up in line like a bunch of jar heads and jump through a hoop on your order. 
You missed your calling. You were supposed to be a drill sargent.


----------



## Nana2boys (Mar 8, 2008)

Radiofish, My dh has some ka-bars like yours. He's a VN vet as well. He was a Marine as well and he was in recon.


----------

